# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam dari karangkobar banjarnegara

## wilis

assalamualaikum wrwb ijin bergabung ya om n sist, semoga member disini sehat selalu orangnya dan ikannya  :Cheer2:

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## KangMasBoedy

Waalaikumsalam om, welcome to kois

----------


## showa

wa alaikum salam wr wb om wilis,...................silahkan di baca baca om isi forum ini semoga bermamfaat

----------

